
The diary of Stalin's man in Churchill's London - rmason
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/10/07/the-secret-diary-stalin-man-churchill-squad/iCGkqUynjw62nqXpSdXVVN/story.html
======
guard-of-terra
Is the whole thing available? Pity if it only surfaces on per page basis.

~~~
Voazar
In Russia, his diary published an edition of 800 copies. Only 800! In the
educational program of schools it is not present. What to say about the West?)
Translation matches to the original, but cut his more emotional statements
about the criminal policy of Chamberlain and Daladier

~~~
guard-of-terra
After some searching I've arrived at the text:

[http://modernlib.ru/books/mayskiy_ivan_mihaylovich/vospomina...](http://modernlib.ru/books/mayskiy_ivan_mihaylovich/vospominaniya_sovetskogo_diplomata_19251945_godi/read_1/)

They even have fb2

------
limeyy
Hmm, very interesting, someone should summarize this, put things into context.
Would be a great book.

